# Java moss not growing well



## StarOcean (Nov 12, 2004)

I've always heard that they are the easiest plants to grow. But my Moss aren't doing so great. I've seen those green and lively lookin moss from others. How do you guys do it? I have a 10 gallon shrimp tank with shrimps and trumpet snails. It is full of moss but only the top part of the moss looks good the bottom doesn't look that nice. I see strings being curled onto them and green hair algae growing in them. I have a 20 watt lighting and a Hagen DIY CO2 with its ladder. The whisper filter has a sponge attached to its intake and no other filtration. 
From my observation, the algae seem to be out competiting with the java moss. The moss would grow a little bit then start to get covered by algae. what can i do? please help me
here's all i know for now, the pH is maintained by a little bit of crushed corals at 7.2. gH is at 4.

some possible solutions:
1. Would taking out the not doing so good Moss out be beneficial? this way i can remove algae attached to them as well
2. More Water changes, 2X a week at 25%.
3. Adding Potassium or other nutrients
4. Decrease the hours of the light being on

If any of these methods are good, let me know =D


----------



## krazykidd86 (Jul 27, 2005)

Mosses are always catch a lot of debris and algae. I would decrease light and see how the algae response. It seems like the algae is what's killing yoir moss. Not sure what type of fertilizing regime (if any) that you are on, so can't recommend reducing or adding nutrients. But it seems like there's more nutrients and light than the plants in the tank can consume. If reducing light doesn't work, try reducing ferts as well, and maybe add a plant or two.

Best of Luck roud:

the KIDD


----------



## mrbelvedere (Nov 15, 2005)

I'd just decrease light and nutrients. Before moss becomes established it can grow rather slowly and thus attract algae. Or get amano shrimp. They keep mine spotless. They are so industrious. I love those guys like an emo kid loves girl's pants.


----------



## StarOcean (Nov 12, 2004)

I wasn't on any fertz regime. i just dumped half of the moss now waiting for improvement. I'm dosing a smidget of KNO3 daily to try to enchance the grow of the java moss. The Co2 is still running. I turn off the lights for 1-2 hours in an attempt to disturb the algae. I'm just trying to grow java moss... =/ Can it be the lighting? ihave a 20watt strip light hanging over the tank. Maybe i should upgrade it to a aHsupply lighting with the reflectors. My tank evaporates half an inch of water, is this bad? Sorry if i'm throwing ideas everywhere, i just want to know what i'm doing wrong or what i should be doing...


----------



## Hydro (Jun 23, 2004)

I've had java moss in three tanks, still do in two, with different set ups (36w ahsupply on a 10g, 65w on a 20g, and 13w on a 12g), and I find it grows best in the low light 12g (which gets no CO2 and only minimal ferts). In the 10g, the leaves (strands) get very fine almost like a fuzz; in the 12g, they are very well defined, and a nice rich green; and in the 20g, they are in between the two.

You mentioned yours is a shrimp tank. What kind of shrimps do you have? Someone already suggested amanos; if you have cherries, they should also help take care of the algae.


----------



## StarOcean (Nov 12, 2004)

ok primary target right now is the algae, i'm going to go out and find some amano shrimp and maybe some fast growing plants and update u guys


----------



## StarOcean (Nov 12, 2004)

Ok i've taken out much of the algae by hands while the shrimps took care of the rest. 3 amanos shrimps were purhcased and i took out a huge chunk of java moss. The shrimps are fed moderately once a day to help their nutrition. The java moss is doing great, but there is one problem. The main stem would turn black but the new stems would still grow. I decided it was the light so now light bulb inside the strip is surrounded by polished aluminum foil. What you think guys?


----------

